# How Is Rosa Mendes Still Employed?



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hayes is tapping dat.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

She's sucking off Michael Hayes.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Well, SOMEONE needs to take the pin in those ridiculous multi-Diva tag matches/be the first eliminated in those ridiculous Diva Battle Royals.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Hahaa


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

Actually.. Tamina appears at Nxt as Jtg's girlfriend i think


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I think Chris Masters hinted at her giving blowjobs to Michael Hayes or something.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

assuming she's one of the divas, I'll have to answer with 'good deepthroater'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She brings her knee pads wherever she goes.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> She brings her knee pads wherever she goes.


:lmao

brilliant !


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Christ not even i'd touch that with a bargepole


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm amazed that Rosa and Tamina are still employed. They literally have done nothing in their WWE careers.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I was actually thinking about this yesterday, she's done fuck all.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

Daud said:


> Actually.. Tamina appears at Nxt as Jtg's girlfriend i think


Yeah, they're actually doing something with Tamina. 

Didn't they recently have Rosa with Primo/Epico? That could work. 

Divas seem to get fired once their egos get out of control and they start feeling important. Since Rosa hasn't done much of anything since ECW was canceled (Zack Ryder and Rosa were a great pairing), there's no reason for her to have an ego. Keeping a low profile probably keeps her employed. She's also likely not making much.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Christ not even i'd touch that with a bargepole


**** much?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Tarfu said:


> **** much?


Because he has standards makes him a "****"? Doesn't say much about you, to be honest.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

You know a while ago I Created a Thread Why did Maryse get released but Rosa is still there...People told me because it's not where you go it's who you blow So that's my answer


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Heh


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> **** much?


fpalm

*reads post again*

fpalm

Guess you missed the memo that im a girl


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> fpalm
> 
> *reads post again*
> 
> ...


You sent out a memo? You have a picture of Orton, an ambiguous name, and no obvious sign to tell anyone you're female. But sure, facepalm him for presuming someone he doesn't know is a guy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Borias said:


> You sent out a memo? You have a picture of Orton, an ambiguous name, and no obvious sign to tell anyone you're female. But sure, facepalm him for presuming someone he doesn't know is a guy.


Even if it were a guy, the idea that you have to be gay to not find Mendes attractive is beyond asinine.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

She "slips through the cracks" by letting some important people slip through her cracks.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Christ not even i'd touch that with a bargepole


nvm, didnt see who this was. my bad flawless 

Spanis women are the hottest (and this coming from a white guy) so I can't blame Hayes really


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

I would hit it just based off looks (ie. good to jerk off to), but irl I wouldnt, simply because I'd be worried about std's and the like.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

sylentknyte said:


> I would hit it just based off looks (ie. good to jerk off to), but irl I wouldnt, simply because I'd be worried about std's and the like.


Not all hot women are sluts and disease infested.


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

^ Women that sleep with old wrestlers on the other hand?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd hit it.

And a wrestling promotion can't be run without jobbers. Why do you think guys like Funaki, Val Venis, etc were kept around for as long as they were?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Guess her Latina Heat attracts all sorts of dodgy blokes


----------



## nonamebadger (Aug 26, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Guess her Latina Heat attracts all sorts of dodgy blokes


lie, cheat, blow


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

nonamebadger said:


> lie, cheat, blow


Bam put that on a shirt


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I dunno how she's employed either. She must be giving ol' Dok Hendrix one. That's the only logical explaination cause let's face it, she's been there for how long now? And she's improved fuck all. She isn't very attractive either. She's easily the worst worker in the company.


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Even if it were a guy, the idea that you have to be gay to not find Mendes attractive is beyond asinine.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

She's smoking hot baby but I will admit she's essentially worthless. Perhaps her main skill is jobbing to Vince Mcmahon.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Where is this "She gives great head" assumptions coming from? Not that I wouldn't be surprised.

Or turn one down from her.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Where is this "She gives great head" assumptions coming from? Not that I wouldn't be surprised.
> 
> Or turn one down from her.


Chris Masters wrote on Twitter that some Diva on SD services Hayes to keep her job


----------



## sylentknyte (Apr 4, 2011)

ALL OF YOU ARE PIGS!!! SAYING YOU WOULD FUCK A GIRL LIKE ROSA MENDES! I mean what does she have besides a firm, round ass, a really fit body, large breasts... big, luscious lips, those pretty brown eyes.... that hot "latina look :yum:. I would screw the sh....:hmm: you're all a bunch of pigs! :no:


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

She has great tits and a great ass. Her face has that really horrible stuck up slutty bitch look that you can't help but find attractive.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

NikZ said:


>


Compared to the rest of the divas, shes not that hot. 

Not all Latina's are attractive. I wish people would get that.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

According to Chris Masters, Rosa Mendes blows Michael Hayes to keep her job.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> According to Chris Masters, Rosa Mendes blows Michael Hayes to keep her job.


While that may be true, there's nothing to say that it isn't infact, *Aksana* who is blowing Michael Hayes to keep her job. Isn't she the one with the "I seduce old guys for power" gimmick at the moment? 

I'm just saying.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> While that may be true, there's nothing to say that it isn't infact, *Aksana* who is blowing Michael Hayes to keep her job. Isn't she the one with the "I seduce old guys for power" gimmick at the moment?
> 
> I'm just saying.


In Aksana's defense... It seems that there's a storyline for her and appears almost weekly on Smackdown, while Rosa Mendes who's been with WWE since 2008 hasn't done shit ever since except the jobbing match or the group scene while former Divas champions like Mickie and Maryse got the axe...


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Who would want Aksana anyway?

Her, Tamina, and Alicia are ugly as shit.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Phil5991 said:


> In Aksana's defense... It seems that there's a storyline for her and appears almost weekly on Smackdown, while Rosa Mendes who's been with WWE since 2008 hasn't done shit ever since except the jobbing match or the group scene while former Divas champions like Mickie and Maryse got the axe...


Thank you. We're talking about a Diva that has to give head to an fat, ugly, pervert here, all in an attempt to not appear on television, but just to keep her job.

Whether she wrestles or not, Aksana has been appearing on Raw or SmackDown on a weekly basis since her debut, and the on-going storyline with Teddy Long proves that creative actually has a use for her. 

The same can't be said for Rosa Mendes, whose sole purpose in WWE seems to be to show up once or twice a month to get squashed. The chances of Mendes being the one blowing Hayes seems more likely than any other Diva on the roster. Add in the fact that normally, a Diva in her position usually dosen't last very long in the company, but yet she somehow always manages to stay employed whenever a spring cleaning comes around.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> We're talking about a Diva that has to give head to an fat, ugly, pervert here, all in an attempt to just keep her job.


Should we feel sympathy for Rosa or Hayes in this situation?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Should we feel sympathy for Rosa or Hayes in this situation?


I'd feel sorry for Hayes. He has to look at Rosa's face sucking his dick every week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I'd feel sorry for Hayes. He has to look at Rosa's face sucking his dick every week.


:lmao

At least she cant see his face past his fat gut on her knees


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> At least she cant see his face past his fat gut on her knees


Yeah. She gets off too easy.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> She gets off too easy.


Badum tish

:lmao


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Badum tish
> 
> :lmao


Thank you. Thank you. I'll be here all night.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Christ not even i'd touch that with a bargepole


are you serious bro? She's filth!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Borias said:


> Not all hot women are sluts and disease infested.


No one said all.



Kentonbomb said:


> Compared to the rest of the divas, shes not that hot.


She looks better than Tamina.



Helghan_Rising said:


> Who would want Aksana anyway?
> 
> Her, Tamina, and Alicia are ugly as shit.


Alicia looks hot. She shouldn't be in that group. Same for Aksana.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, Michael Hayes is the main writer for Smackdown and Chris Masters hinted on his twitter account that a certain Diva on Smackdown has oral relations with Hayes. It's possible to put the two clues together and piece it out to Rosa Mendes. She offers nothing in the ring.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Tarfu said:


> **** much?


If you think the guy's **** for finding Rosa disgusting you are blind, Rosa is disgusting.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

sylentknyte said:


> She "slips through the cracks" by letting some important people slip through her cracks.


Damn, that's a quote and a half! looool!

Rosa hasn't been revelant since the Beth Phoenix stalker storyline, and that was when she first came.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*i have no clue, i dont know what to think about that. i think that if they dont do anything with her soon, she should be let go!*


----------



## iSCrEaMxDeaTh (Nov 5, 2011)

Lol I'd rather fuck Vickie Guerrero than to mess with Rosa. 

Have you seen vickie's ass? she's got junk in the trunk!


----------



## berrt (Oct 13, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> Rosa was brought up in 2008 and has done literally nothing at all.


Oh she has done plenty in that time, I assure you. Just none of it in front of the cameras, just ask Hayes (and he's not the only one)!

Not hating, if you are good at something then you go make your money girl.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd be legit surprised if atleast half of the agents and management aren't hanging out the back of her on a regular basis. There is no explanation for why she is still employed, she's completely useless.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

iSCrEaMxDeaTh said:


> Have you seen vickie's ass? she's got junk in the trunk!


Trust me, I think Eddie knew that better than anybody.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

-She's the only latin diva on the main roster (Maxine on NXT and Vickies daughter in FCW)
-The rumors about hayes getting BJ's from a diva, according to Chris Masters
-A high ranking WWE employee loves her. Kevin Dunn was a big Ashley fan thats why she lasted so longer even though she was the worst diva in WWE history. 

Any or all these factors could be the reason she's still with the company. Nonetheless she's smoking hot and I would hit that all day and night.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I wood wreck her.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Algernon said:


> -She's the only latin diva on the main roster (Maxine on NXT and Vickies daughter in FCW)
> -The rumors about hayes getting BJ's from a diva, according to Chris Masters
> -A high ranking WWE employee loves her. Kevin Dunn was a big Ashley fan thats why she lasted so longer even though she was the worst diva in WWE history.
> 
> Any or all these factors could be the reason she's still with the company. Nonetheless she's smoking hot and I would hit that all day and night.


Yeah, I guess that explains the real reason why Maxine is still rotting on NXT instead of being on SmackDown where she belongs. She runs circles around Rosa in every aspect of the business, but I guess since she has enough self-respect not to be a trashy whore, she has to wait for Hayes to get tired of being serviced. Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

She's the female JTG no one truly knows why they are still employed


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Yeah, I guess that explains the real reason why Maxine is still rotting on NXT instead of being on SmackDown where she belongs. She runs circles around Rosa in every aspect of the business, but I guess since she has enough self-respect not to be a trashy whore, she has to wait for Hayes to get tired of being serviced. Absolutely disgusting.


Maxine was on SD week before, I'm sure she'll be on again soon. I love Maxine personally, really liking her chemistry with Derrick Bateman.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

simple answer shes sucking Michael Hayes dick wouldn't be surprised if shes sucking Laurinaitis off to as i hear he bangs the Divas to in fact i believe he once banged Steph or at least it was a rumour .


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Simple. She is only a wasted groupie employed for 

management's







[/URL.
She does it to Khali and Hornswoggle backstage!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Though seriously, who knew this talk was going on that long ago already! :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Wait I forget which one is Rose Mendes again?


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

what about Alicia Fox ?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Simple. She is only a wasted groupie employed for


Snorting chicken?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pycckue said:


> what about Alicia Fox ?


I don't understand why she's employed by the WWE either.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

SJFC said:


> Snorting chicken?


No, sucking c--k! :cuss:


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

This thread is 2 year old. 

Pointless bumping.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

We need her on TV more often. She's fucking hawt!


----------



## StingGirl (Aug 31, 2013)

rosa is good for business


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

she has a wide canyon and many mister managments visit the said canyon privetly and all the time! rosa you bad woman with twisted ankles, stop sucking off the sick needs of ill men and start having a career!


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Pycckue said:


> what about Alicia Fox ?


Because the higher ups like to drill for oil every once and a while.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

I just saw this on other wrestling site... how the fuck can somebody be fan of Rosa Mendez.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

that man is just a creep with no one of great importance to stalk this weekend, at times like that it is okay to fan rosa mercedes but as long as the offender wont enter the offensive field, no woman will be harmed or offended by the man, the creep, the destiny


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

She has personal problems at the moment that wouldn't make WWE look too good to suddenly say: "LOL, good luck with that crap on your own bro."


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

I find it funny that this thread is perfectly relevant 2 years later.

See you in 2015, thread!


----------



## Classy (Jul 6, 2012)

Well Vinny Mac did say WWE were looking to expand into other fields of entertainment. So I'm guessing Rosa is there for when they decide to expand into porn.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Pycckue said:


> what about Alicia Fox ?


Alicia Fox > Rosa Mendes


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

rocknblues81 said:


> Because the higher ups like to drill for oil every once and a while.


Drill for oil? What does that mean?


----------



## heelorton (Oct 2, 2013)

I ask the same thing about Aksana.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Yep. Dont get it.
If Mason Ryan and JTG atleast can try to go to TNA (maybe wwe dont want it), but I dont see a reason why Mendes is still employed.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

She's still employed?


----------



## Edge_ecution14 (Dec 22, 2003)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> She's still employed?


Yes she is. up until today


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well now she's on Total Divas she'll be employe for another few years atleast! Hopefully it means she can get some matches and wins!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

A thread from 3years ago?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

It has nothing to do with Michael Hayes. You think Triple H gives a shit that she's blowing Michael Hayes? He would still fire her. Triple H and Vince are not fucking retarded.. She was wanted for Total Divas Season 3 or she would of been cut earlier in the year with Aksana and the rest of the ex-employee's of WWE. She's one lucky bitch that's for sure.

EDIT: I just noticed this thread was bumped from 2011, she's still fucking in WWE since 2011.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

No, she is giving Khali a blow job.


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989 (Jul 29, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> No, she is giving Khali a blow job.


Something like this, I am guessing.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Darkness is here said:


> A thread from 3years ago?


Even weirder....three years later and this thread is still relevant because Rosa still doesn't do anything yet is employed. Although, now she at least as Total Divas as her reason for employment.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Come on guys don't be so harsh, she works out all the time and works as hard as she can on her knees.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Because someone has to job to the better wrestlers.


But by all means the sexist jokes are real fresh. ~____~

DAE BLOWJOB?! WHAT DO THOSE FEEL LIKE?!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

She gives neck around the clock to those in power


----------

